# Ram air exhaust manifolds on Ebay



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been looking at an add on Ebay for new Ram Air 3 D port exhaust manifolds. $309 a pair, plus $199 extra for ceramic coating. I have a 65 389 stock heads. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They are excellent manifolds, about the best choice for a street/strip car. They fit and don't leak. They are much easier to install than headers. I personally would forego the $200 ceramic coating and paint them with stove paint for $8, but that's just me. None of these manifolds were finished with anything when new, so rusted is 'correct'.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> " Rusted is 'correct'."



:rofl: "Quoted for truth."


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks folks. Also found a pair at Parts Place, but think I'll go with these. I'm coming around to the "pure Pontiac" mind set, but I'm not quite ready for the rusted is correct. A lot of good paint out there, so I'll go that way.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I have a set of ram air IV not rusted that I am pulling off this week if your interested I can snap some pics of them of course they are on my car.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I need something that will bolt up to a 65 stock 389 head and stock 2 1/4 pipes. Not sure a ram air iv will do that.


----------

